

Node Wrapper and CLI for EasyPost - jstreebin
http://blog.geteasypost.com/post/47203812557/nodewrapperforeasypost

======
niftylettuce
and if you want a laugh while you're on the command line, try `$ npm install
-g giggity` and then `$ giggity` <https://github.com/niftylettuce/giggity>

~~~
tracker1
:-( broken on windows.

~~~
niftylettuce
ping me niftylettuce@gmail.com

------
zbruhnke
First I've heard of EasyPost, kickass idea. Hope it goes well guys!

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks!

